
Female Founded Club (get your startup in front of investors) - CarliS
The Female Founded Club is a database of top female founded startups. Over 100 female VC and Angel Investors browse the database for compelling investment opportunities and reach out to founders through the platform. Apply to join the platform here: www.FemaleFoundedClub.com
======
x220
This is a sexist institution.

